# The Sanguinor - Fear to Thread Spoilers



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know if this has been anywhere else, but didn't you guys get hints about Apothecary Meros kinda' becoming what would be The Sanguinor.We get subtle hints like "a fraction remains" and exemplar is tossed around there somewhere.Any thoughts?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, he's the Red Angel.

The Sanguinor appears to Rafen and Meros while Rafen, 10,000 years later is within the exsanguinator.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

What's the red angels than? Some daemonic being?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

kwak76 said:


> What's the red angels than? Some daemonic being?


Something like that. He first appeared in the _Collected Visions_ in the illustration _Blades of the Traitor_, which also introduced Ingethel the Ascended for the first time. The Heresy series has subsequently revealed who they both are.










(The Red Angel is the one with Blood Angels' iconography wrapped in chains).


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Theres a writeup in fear to tread where they speak of Sanguinius, and the writeup sounds just like the Sanguinor. With him rarely taking the fields with his sons, but when he does, it's when they most need it, and always to great effect.(Paraphrasing wildly btw)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I just hope that the Sanguinor has nothing to do with Azkaellon, an incredibly bland character (I don't know how Swallow managed to make the founder of the Sanguinary Guard a boring character...but he did)


----------

